# Bugs for dinner?



## lkt95 (Feb 17, 2012)

I was watching one of Ricky Gervais' show, he mentioned that there were like 5 million species of insect. He went on saying that it would be a suitable food source, and that we'd get the necessary nutrients from them. How do you feel about this? It's a good idea, but I don't think I have the courage to eat spiders :S


----------



## blinds8 (Feb 3, 2011)

lkt95 said:


> I was watching one of Ricky Gervais' show, he mentioned that there were like 5 million species of insect. He went on saying that it would be a suitable food source, and that we'd get the necessary nutrients from them. How do you feel about this? It's a good idea, but I don't think I have the courage to eat spiders :S


I say Ricky Gervais should start eating insects then and that he should hurry up so I can see him get sick and die.


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

thread needs more pictures:


----------



## lkt95 (Feb 17, 2012)

immortal80 said:


> thread needs more pictures:


I just threw up, thank you


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

It's just another food source. I think I might have a problem with the crunch.


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

if you think about it, eating cooked shellfish is probably not much different than cooked bugs. crabs/lobster/shrimp are the insects of the water, and i hear that plenty of cooked bugs have a similar flavor, especially large spiders like tarantulas.


----------



## lkt95 (Feb 17, 2012)

I wouldn't mind eating it, but if it still looked like a bug I couldn't. Maybe squash it and mix it into a burger or something!


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

lkt95 said:


> I wouldn't mind eating it, but if it still looked like a bug I couldn't. Maybe squash it and mix it into a burger or something!


or how about a fear factor style protein shake?

















(i'm sure this thread is going exactly where you thought it would go... amirite???)


----------



## lkt95 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'd rather eat a bug protein shake than drink donkey semen


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

lkt95 said:


> I'd rather eat a bug protein shake than drink donkey semen


"YOU HAVE CHOSEN WISELY."


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I would try it, but only if somebody tried it with me. I'm not man enough to brave it alone.


----------



## Jeffrey91 (Dec 22, 2011)

Try drinking cobra blood during jungle survival school.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sounds tempting, but I'll pass!


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

immortal80 said:


> thread needs more pictures:


The look in the grasshopper's eyes says "Oh ****!!!"


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

Lonelyguy said:


> The look in the grasshopper's eyes says "Oh ****!!!"


to me, it seems more like it's accepted it's fate.

"SO THIS IS HOW IT ENDS. GOODBYE CRUEL WORLD!"

(don't matter though since it's been fried to a crisp.)


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

dunno what i expected when i clicked on this thread... but i regret i did it

nice visuals :teeth

btw why most of people feel such weird/paranoid/scared about insect, spiders and worms ? but perhaps bad thread to ask that, seems you guys are exact opposite as i was leaning more for the donkey liquid


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

The only insect I've tried is chocolate covered crickets. They were pretty good.


----------



## lkt95 (Feb 17, 2012)

qweewq said:


> The only insect I've tried is chocolate covered crickets. They were pretty good.


That looks disgusting and yummy at the same time, I would eat it but the one in the middle with its body still sticking out turns me off *barfs*


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

immortal80 said:


> if you think about it, eating cooked shellfish is probably not much different than cooked bugs. crabs/lobster/shrimp are the insects of the water, and i hear that plenty of cooked bugs have a similar flavor, especially large spiders like tarantulas.


I was watching this show Bizarre Foods and the guy was eating a very large spider and the inside actually looked very similar to crab meat. I think I could eat that as long as the outside texture of the spider and legs were removed (so I couldn't see what I was eating..I have bad arachnophobia) I don't think I could eat any other bugs unless I was starving to death. The thought of their legs getting stuck in my teeth just grosses me out.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

I'd be more worried about eating them whole because of their feces, kinda like how you eat shrimp, that black lining inside is their feces ain't it ??


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

immortal80 said:


> "YOU HAVE CHOSEN WISELY."


Just died laughing. Thanks :lol


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

NOO that's so gross.. I'm even grossed out when I have to rip off a shrimp's head to eat the body and its eyes are all beady and its antenna or whatever the hell they're called are so gross and they're all overly crunchy and you have to kind of pull off the shell.. oh, I don't know, it's just freaking gross. But when I can't see the head (and when the tail's off it helps) I don't have too much of a problem eating it. Maybe it would be similar with bugs, but I don't know. It would still be really disgusting.


----------

